# Maui beekeepers?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I will be visiting Maui here pretty soon and wondered if there are any beekeepers on the island. I would love to stop in for a visit.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I will be visiting Maui here pretty soon and wondered if there are any beekeepers on the island. I would love to stop in for a visit.


Maui Beekeepers Assn
http://www2.hawaii.edu/~zinner/101/students/kimBees/Bees.html

There are others. I googled & saw 3 or 4 others.
D


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Look for some of this Kiawe honey from the big island. It is divine!

https://www.rarehawaiianhoney.com/home.html


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

dadux said:


> Maui Beekeepers Assn
> http://www2.hawaii.edu/~zinner/101/students/kimBees/Bees.html
> 
> There are others. I googled & saw 3 or 4 others.
> D


I saw those as well. Emailed a few... some are no longer valid. Waiting to hear back. Thanks though.
You KNOW I will be tasting some!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

You are lucky. A very beautiful place for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Lucky.... hardly. I have the worst luck of everyone I know! Combined! lol 

This is going to be a once in a lifetime event for me and the wife I'm afraid. She has become disabled with a disease that attacks her joints and will not get any better. 
I worked an additional job for three years to be able to afford this trip. It is all worth it. SHE is worth it and then some. It has been a dream vacation for her for as long as I've known her. She has no idea yet, but she will at Christmas.
My luck is so bad, that I had to pay an additional 600.00 for the trip because the promo ran out WHILE we were booking the trip. lol
Thanks for the well wishes AstroBee.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Lucky.... hardly. I have the worst luck of everyone I know! Combined! lol
> 
> This is going to be a once in a lifetime event for me and the wife I'm afraid. She has become disabled with a disease that attacks her joints and will not get any better.
> I worked an additional job for three years to be able to afford this trip. It is all worth it. SHE is worth it and then some. It has been a dream vacation for her for as long as I've known her. She has no idea yet, but she will at Christmas.
> ...


Sounds like a very well deserved trip for you both. What a nice surprise for her. I hope you both have a wonderful time.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

You're a good man, Mr. Beeman. Sorry to hear about your wife, but happy to hear you're going to get her on her dream vacation before she is no longer able!

Awesome that you kept it a secret from her, too. Not many surprises in life these days with non-stop news cycle, detailed ultrasounds, and a million other intrusive things.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

What a wonderful kind suprise!

I think my wife would love a trip to Hawaii.

Does anyone know of any good hunting guides for either turkey or feral goats? Maybe deep sea fishing would be fun or a frog gigging trip if they do that and I have time.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I sincerely appreciate all your replies. Life is too dang short to not be able to enjoy it and completely let go once in a blue moon. Someday I will tell the story of my life, maybe in a book perhaps. Seems like people would be able to relate and maybe learn from my life's escapades. Maybe it will spur someone to "just let go". Or it may be a good fire satarter. lol
I don't ever post a pic of the wife, (my true soul mate) but you guys are more like family than a forum group. Just don't tell her. lol

This was a few years ago. 











LIVE..LIFE.


----------



## doug reed (Feb 1, 2014)

My wife and I like to stay in Hana when we go to Maui. Much slower pace of life on that side, no to mention the scenery. At the Kahanu Gardens just behind the entrance kiosk is a beautiful feral hive in a large mango tree. It's not very high up and has been there for years. Worth a look and the park is beautiful. If you take the road from Hana to Haleakala National Park, you might see a sign on the right of an artist that sell pottery. Her name is Arabella Ark. She is a renown potter and also has a feral hive that she would be happy to show you. She is a good story teller also.
I did not have much luck finding a real beekeeper on Maui. Spent too much time snorkeling and whale watching. 
Have a great trip.
Aloha


----------



## ggileau (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahh Maui!!! Your wife is quite luck to have such a great person as her husband, but I bet she already knows😂. Maui is my favorite place on earth. I haven't been in a few years but in lahaina there is a place called "cheeseburger in paradise". Great food, awesome view, a bit over priced but, hey once in a lifetime! The sunrise on My Haleakala is like no other and there is a flower at the 10,000 foot elevation that is the only place it has been observed! There is so much to see! You are a great husband, enjoy you guys will never forget it.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful couple! Enjoy your trip my friend. The locals are very friendly, ask someone and I'm sure they will direct you to the nearest apiary!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas honey. She always wanted to go to Hawaii someday as it was her once in a lifetime dream. Well..... that some day, is today. You deserve it. Start packing Deb..... we're outta here! Deep sea fishing, whale watching, luau's, site seeing, etc. Oh... and a trip to the local beekeeper for a visit.
She's over the moon right now! lol









Can anyone rotate this pic? I can't for some reason.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Can anyone rotate this pic? I can't for some reason.


Here is your Christmas present ...


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Well done and Merry Christmas! Awesome!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice... thanks Rader.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> Well done and Merry Christmas! Awesome!


Ditto! Hope you two have a wonderful time!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Buzzing out tomorrow my friends. I hooked up with one apiary/beekeepe on the Island so far. The wife has gotten real antsy the last two days. I will make sure to take plenty of bee pics! Take care.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

Have a fantastic time!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Who is the beekeeper? do you have a contact email? Maybe we can do the same.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is the beekeeper I wil be visiting.

http://www.mauibees.com/Maui_Bees/Home.html 

Mark Damon.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Wow really into organics too.


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Acebird said:


> Thanks for the link. Wow really into organics too.


Last March my wife and I took a vacation to the Big Island and had a chance to visit with the Big Island Beekeepers Association. All were very friendly and welcoming. While we were there we visited with a queen rearing operation and purchased 10 queens which were 3 years into a VSH 5 year plan. This spring will tell if they have adapted to our PNW winters.

I put the queens in my carry on, but did not run them through the "x-ray" machine, instead I held the JZ-BZ box in my hand. When we came to the security attendant he would not open the box even when I told him the queens were in seperate cages and could not get out. So I open the box to let him look into it. With a very serious and stern face he looked me in the eye and asked "DO YOU ALWAYS TRAVEL WITH YOUR BEES". Of course, they need a vacation too.:shhhh:

Alaska Airlines had no problem with the bees onboard. "Snakes on a plane?".

Hope you have a great time, for your well earned vacation.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to bring a couple of queens back my hive should be ready to bust when I get back home or all gone.

Don't they need attendants?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Let me know if you sort out bringing Queens back from Maui. I am heading there for a couple of weeks in March and would love to bring home some Queens.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Buzzing out tomorrow my friends. I hooked up with one apiary/beekeepe on the Island so far. The wife has gotten real antsy the last two days. I will make sure to take plenty of bee pics! Take care.


 The wife and I are leaving Saturday to go to Maui also,might have to look up some bee guys too


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Acebird said:


> I would love to bring a couple of queens back


I lost my head. I forgot we will be staying on another island another week after the cruise. I just got wound up in the excitement.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Just got back last night. Suffering from serious jet lag. We did get to visit the beekeeper in Maui. We got the tour of the farm from an intern who's name was Briden. Very intelligent young man who also has his head on straight. The "farm" was very small and only about 2 acres. He has the hives (150) scattered all throught his area. I couldn't resist opening a few of the hives. We brought home some honey as well. Different tasting...... but delicious.
We also met Anebella Ark the pottery artist. What an amazing woman! The wife and I sat with her for an hour or so and talked about everything. She was also kind enough to show us her feral hive. Visiting the hive again she said gave her inspiration to craft her pottery with the honeybees in mind. I can't wait until see the results. I have yet to upload pics of the feral hive (with abandoned exposed comb), but will have them uploaded onto the fb page by the weekend.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Any views of "Jaws" beach while the Island pounders came through? I've been hoping to surf that spot some day. Also wondering if the Eddie Aiku Classic has gone on over in Oahu? I see they had the opening ceremony.


----------



## wahiawabees (Jun 7, 2015)

Surf was big enough but too dangerous for the Eddie. The waiting period is over. My father was friends with Eddie and we used to go to his house when I was little. Those that live here avoid the North Shore during big surf because the traffic is unbelievable. I live in Wahiawa on Oahu now and have top bar hives, purely a hobby. Going to Buffalo's Big Board Classic next weekend. Taking dad to BS with the old timers.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Darn! Just saw this! Have "adopted" native family on Maui (they keep trying to get us to move there), and have gotten to know it well by all the locals (the only way to learn how to surf). Whereabouts is Maui Bees located on the island? Would love to do a write up next time Im over there!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Darn! Just saw this! Have "adopted" native family on Maui (they keep trying to get us to move there), and have gotten to know it well by all the locals (the only way to learn how to surf). Whereabouts is Maui Bees located on the island? Would love to do a write up next time Im over there!


150 Pulehu Nui Rd. Kula Hi 96790 pretty much the center of the island.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Did not get any pics of the beach, but I can tell you the waves were large! 15-20 feet when driving through.


----------



## wahiawabees (Jun 7, 2015)

Eddie is tomorrow! Maybe you can stream it.


----------

